# What originally got you into Furries?



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

Well the name speaks for Itself.
What did get you Into furries?

Whether It start in your childhood days or your love for furry animals...Post up.



For me I'd say it would have to be after watching Robinhood (The furry version), and maybe because my favorite animal was foxes at the time.
and maybe after playing Melee and using Fox constantly. good times...

But I was mostly because of these Starfox games.


----------



## ADF (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think anything really caused me to become a furry, it is simply something that always seemed to be there until I knew what it was.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 15, 2008)

An active imagination I guess...


----------



## sparx (Jul 15, 2008)

it was my strive to be different i guess...and my love for animals. also, ive always had a love for art and stories. so when i was browsing about the internet looking for some pictures/stories, i guess i stumbled across a furry picture, and it led me to furaffinity ~(smiles)~ and here i am now, full out furry, and proud ^^


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 15, 2008)

There've been a couple "How did you become a furry" type posts now this last week - my answers are there.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 15, 2008)

Wasn't there already a thread on this?


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 15, 2008)

Mmm... I've thought about that. (Partly because I suppose I imagine the dating of it is important) That would have to be either:

Drawing mammary-endowed tiger-taur females (circa '86), or RPing a panther in an "anything goes" fetish chat room (a place called Cyberpark, circa '90), or RPing an anthropomorphic (domeistc) cat as the nephew of a female Pharoh in an Egyptian RP setting (circa 2001, AOL).

Or you could count seeing Watership Down and Disney's Robin Hood (circa '78?) Or the release of Werewolf: The Apocalypse (circa '93?)


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always enjoyed anthro animals in art and literature, though I truly got into the "furry" shenannigans a few years ago upon my reading of Twokinds, by Tom Fischbach, an online webcomic that I enjoyed then starring a female tigress.  I started drawing tigers like her and realized there were people that drew animals like that, and it just kind of spiderwebbed from there.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 15, 2008)

I was always furry I didn't know exactly what it was but I remember liking anthro animals since I can remember. the shows and movies I watched probably played a big roll but I think I was just born this way.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 15, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Wasn't there already a thread on this?


Yes there was

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23135


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

These two:


----------



## amandalove (Jul 15, 2008)

That guy above me.  =]


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 15, 2008)

I blame my art instructor in Art School. When I started attending I was having real problems with my figure drawing and was definitely behind my classmates. One of our assignments was taking the human form and in some fashion distorting or changing it. I hated the project and kept putting it off until deadline was right on top of me. 

At the same time in my high school history class we were studying Marco Polo. During one slide presentation my teacher showed an illustration from the Middle Ages showing some supposed dog-faced people that Marco met on his travels. I went with that and figured so long as I didn't get a "D" on the assignment that was fine with me. The teacher loved them and told me to draw more of them if I wanted an "A" in the class. In a few months I was hooked.


----------



## scrumpet (Jul 15, 2008)

fucadia

found it on a rental home computer in florida when i was 12


----------



## scrumpet (Jul 15, 2008)

also redwall heh


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Ever since I was a kid I was more interested in animals than I was people. My first love was insects, and that interest later evolved into frogs, lizards, cats, dogs, horses, etc, until it branched out and I became aware of all the animals around me, and appreciated them for what they were. I've never been without a pet since my very first one (which was a rhinoceros beetle), and my entire working history has revolved around animals of all kinds (both wild and domestic).

My interest in art paralleled my passion for animals, and so I was of course always doodling dogs and koalas and horses and dinosaurs everywhere.

Then I found the internet and once I started scanning pictures of animals and uploading them, people requested that I draw pictures of their "feral characters," so I obliged... Later on more requests for "furries" and "werewolves" popped up, so I drew those too, and that's how I learned about furiness.

THE GLORIOUS END


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 16, 2008)

How ya been, guys?


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 16, 2008)

Disney before Assner got hold of it.


And Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 16, 2008)

Project_X said:


> These two:


 

I'd say Spyro as well, I can't beleive i forgot about that,.

But, I'm not so sure about Spyro games today.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 16, 2008)

Redwall.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 16, 2008)

sonic and of course SWAT KATS!!!


----------



## horndawg (Jul 16, 2008)

Another topic where people end their give-a-damn session and just post about themselves.


----------



## Snowden (Jul 16, 2008)

scrumpet said:


> also redwall heh



 I liked red wall back in 3rd grade and enjoyed it but had no idea what furries were back then.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 16, 2008)

Pogeymans? With the pokey and the man etc


----------



## Khim (Jul 16, 2008)

Spunky of course


----------



## Snowden (Jul 16, 2008)

This web-comic. www.pholph.com


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't say there was a time in my life when I wasn't one by definition.

So... Pretty much them moment I first tripped upon the VCL.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Good old Sonic and Tail... As well as pokemon of course hehe...


----------



## Takun (Jul 16, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Disney before Assner got hold of it.
> 
> 
> And Final Fantasy IX.



FUCK YEAH FFIX.  After that, I was obsessed with wanting a tail lol.  Lots of stuff with that, mostly loving all animals to death. =3


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> I'd say Spyro as well, I can't beleive i forgot about that,.
> 
> But, I'm not so sure about Spyro games today.



I actually kinda like that "Legend of Spyro" series. =3


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

well, it's a mix of things...I love Cats yet my Furry isn't one....Then there's my "Surrogate" Big Brother, Who's a Fox, and a Man i "thought" i loved...Who is a Coyote....*shrugs* i guess my Desire to be closer to the ones i love Brought me into the fandom that helped me to discover myself....


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 17, 2008)

I've always liked anthropomorphic cartoons. I think I can trace it all the way back to The Secret of NIHM. It didn't really sink in though until I saw Space Jam and thought Lola was hot... >_> I kind of bottled that up. (It's not just the sexual element, though. I just find anthro charecters more relatable for some odd reason.) It wasn't until recently that I discovered the furry community by way of Deviant Art. I noticed that I was watching a ton of anthro arters and really enjoying their work and I found my way here somehow.


----------



## Merp (Jul 17, 2008)

yerf got me interested...then a short crazy badger got me hooked....


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

I said it a million times but I'll say it again: You'd better believe catgirls are a fucking gateway drug to being furry. Swear on my heart.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 17, 2008)

THIS SITE originally got me.


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 17, 2008)

I couldn't say exactly.. A combination of things.. Disney (Robin Hood, et al), other cartoons, the intarwebs, various perversions.. I remember dreaming about furries way back when I was a kid. But I didn't discover my own fursona until I joined Second Life.. Now, I'm not letting go of it.. 

This is who I am..


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I said it a million times but I'll say it again: You'd better believe catgirls are a fucking gateway drug to being furry. Swear on my heart.



Oh, Nekos?


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 17, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I actually kinda like that "Legend of Spyro" series. =3


 
I still prefer the Old games.


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 17, 2008)

I think it's always been inside me, this sort of desire to be something other than human.

In RP, I'd always persuade the DM to let me play a character type other than the stock D&D group, instead sometimes developing something from the Monster Manuals or something.  When I finally developed a rakshasa character, that's when I think my fursona was conceived.

When I found Yiffstar, that's when I finally took the plunge into the fandom, and I've never really looked back.

That enough of an explanation?  Did it make sense?


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think what got me into the fandom was my love for animals.  Also the general friendly atmosphere that is radiated by most furries matched that of my own ^.^


----------



## Midi Bear (Jul 17, 2008)

Ever since childhood I've wondered what it'd be like to be an anthro and live amongst other anthros and stuff. Kind of a life-long fascination that only this year finding out what a furry is and stuff.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 17, 2008)

Redwall.
I've always liked animals when I was a kid. And sure, I saw mickey mouse and Sonic the hedgehog, but I never put 2 and 2 together and realized they were anthro. Redwall, however... it's just a furry masterpiece of a series.


----------



## Frostflame (Jul 17, 2008)

I watched randomly anime, and ended up with Onmyou Taisenki and it's main character, Kogenta, who was a anthro cat Â¬.Â¬ even though he denies the cat part. It's basicly this that got me into furries ^^


----------



## cerbie (Jul 17, 2008)

Was blindly looking around the internet one day and saw a furry picture and thought, "What the Hell is that?!" O.O I found more and I just got sucked in.


----------



## virus (Jul 17, 2008)

I never saw furry, I just see animal people. I don't see some huge lifestyle change or some sort of "cult" or whatever people do with it. 
What probably hooked me was Kye Sempai's art when Skunked dot com was an artist portal(in like 1999 2000?).
It was a complete fluke how I ran into it.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 17, 2008)

The animated version of 'The Sword in the Stone'.  I will always love that movie!


----------



## NiChan (Jul 18, 2008)

Honestly, I did not truly become a furry/scaly till I guess I was about 22-23 - around there. It was about the time my 3 year long relationship with a guy ended (let's just say the guy did not like the fact that I like TMNT so much or scalies in general). 

Soon after I started going back to my TMNT obsession and I've been hooked since (Probably because of the relationship I was away from the fandom for 3 years about!). 

Plus watching a lot of Disney movies from childhood seemed to have boosted that up too.

So basically, TMNT and Disney is what got me into furries.


----------



## SprAckeR (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Trousers (Jul 18, 2008)

Pretty much growing up watching all the obvious movies with Anthro characters. Add in a little internet and bam.


----------



## Xantid (Jul 18, 2008)

Project_X said:


> These two:


Mine exactly :3


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

i guess it had to be watching the disneys robin hood and seeing adams wan art work for the first time and after that i was hooked


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2008)

I was a /b/tard that didn't know what furries were, even though I watched like 400 different artists on DA that could be considered furry artists. I didn't understand why everyone hated "furfags", and did some investigation, and discovered that I like furry art and literature(and felicia from darkstalkers/a lot of capcom games). I am still a /b/tard, but am one of the over 9000 furries/furry-leaning that are also /b/tards.


----------



## delFur (Jul 19, 2008)

SprAckeR said:


>


^ Absolutely. Me too. It's too bad his new games aren't quite up to snuff.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 19, 2008)

The art and the uniqueness of the culture.


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm. Well, I have always LOVED animals and when I was really little I totally digged talking animals after watching Dr. Dolittle. And of course cartoons such as All Dogs Go To Heaven, Secret of NIMH, Lion King, The Jungle Book, etc. I loved how they made human facial expressions and gestures, which got me into drawing mostly art in the first place just when I started to pick up pencils and scribble.  You can say I have really been a 'furry' at heart. Later in my very early childhood I loved pretending I was an animal of some sort with friends and all. Of course I don't seriously think that I am seriously a red panda or anything NOW, but I still love to draw anthro art and see anthro art, whereever, whenever.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I always did wish I had a tail. XD Just sort of came natural until I found out there was a fandom.

Tell-tale sign of mine: I always liked the animal characters over the humans IF there were humans in the animated movies. I've forever had an affinity with foxes.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 19, 2008)

I fully blame Sonic the Hedgehog and the Pirates of Darkwater. And that I have always felt cheated by being a person and not a fuzzy creature, they get to fly!


----------



## SprAckeR (Jul 20, 2008)

delFur said:


> ^ Absolutely. Me too. It's too bad his new games aren't quite up to snuff.


Totally agree *high five*


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

I blame my furfaggotude wholly on Katt from Breath of Fire 2.

Either that or Teddy Ruxpin, but god I hope not. That would be way too weird.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

Batman Beyond...


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

I place the entirety of the blame on MoroQ's Espeon pic on AGNPH, and Google's tourettes when I searched for 'Espeon's secret' (a non furry RP board).


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jul 20, 2008)

I dunno, lots of things I guess. Always loved animals, pokemon, Magic the gathering, literally every possible catalyst I could have hit I did. and thus I am not only a furry, but Also a Therian lion.


----------



## Leonix (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it started in the 80s with "Thundercats", and "The Visionaries"... From there it moved to Swat Cats, and then I discovered a few animes (puma sisters anyone?). When I played D&D I always had some sort of feral element to me characters (clawed gauntlets, shapshifting, Lycanthropy), and finally I discovered the fandom about 8 years back(maybe more) when I started watching Shinigamigirl and K'sharra... The mentality was there, but those two were my "gateway" drugs into the fandom (VCL->FA->and beyond)...


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it was Altered Beast for the Sega Master System.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

Two things...having Starfinder in the same high school as me while simultaneously spending time on the now-defunct Awereness Forums exploring my therianthropy led me to discovering what furry was. That and I blame D&D. -_-


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

AnyaDServal said:


> That and I blame D&D. -_-



Which edition? XD


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Which edition? XD



Advanced D&D, and specifically inspired by the artwork in the 2nd Edition of the Monstrous Manual. Gawd, I'm a nerd.


----------



## Pandacat Magic (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus Christ. :]


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 21, 2008)

Vore. yes vore got me intreasted in furries, and gradually seeing fat animals as well


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 21, 2008)

AnyaDServal said:


> Advanced D&D, and specifically inspired by the artwork in the 2nd Edition of the Monstrous Manual. Gawd, I'm a nerd.



Yeah, the illustrations in that one were quite good, at least there were more lycans than in 3.x


----------



## Laze (Jul 21, 2008)

Curiosity mostly.

I'm still learning... If you can call it that?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 21, 2008)

Ruiisu said:


> Well the name speaks for Itself.
> What did get you Into furries?
> 
> Whether It start in your childhood days or your love for furry animals...Post up.
> ...



Tails prower, and if you call him miles I will slap the guy at sega for giving him that name or you , ( take a pick )


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 21, 2008)

The small selection of cartoons, and my imagination.

No, really, my imagination. 
I was into the fat furry anthropomorphic animals before I even knew what "furry" was. And yet, all it took was time alone and a Google search for fat animals.

And henceforth, I was corrupted by the search engine forever.


----------



## China-Kitty (Jul 21, 2008)

During my childhood, I enjoyed watching cartoon animals and yes, Disney included. I also liked to pretend that I was an animal while playing with the neighbor's kids. I even draw animals a lot and I couldn't draw humans WAY back then. (Sadly, the elementary school kids bashed me for not drawing humans.)

I wasn't fully aware of the adult nature of furries after I saw the movie Fritz the Cat. Funny thing is I haven't heard of the term yiff after I've saw the infamous "Fur and Loathing" episode of CSI.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 21, 2008)

.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well the yiff is what lead me into the fandom, but what made me a furry.... well you could almost say i was born this way. I have always pretty much been a furry and have had the furry way of thinking, it just wasn't till recently that I learned there was an entire community of people who thought the same way as me. After considering my self a fur for about three months now it feels like I am found people who finally get me, not to mention I have made tons of new friends that I am closer then than people I have known my entire life. God I love being a furry XD.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 22, 2008)

Never mind, it was actually this guy,






 this guy,






and this guy,


----------



## Jack (Jul 22, 2008)

my love of animals, cartoons, and a need to be different. some parts were always there though, when I turned 3 I started to pretend to be different animals and that carried on for many years.


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I always wanted to be a dragon sence I was little so  What got me in to the fandom was the dam internet... went I got my firts PC I was looking for dragon pictures to put as a desktop when guala... you know what happen and what I what I found.


----------



## Khensu (Jul 22, 2008)

I grew up watching all the Disney afternoon cartoons like Tale Spin and Rescue Rangers.  Then I moved onto watching Pokemon, Digimon and other more recent cartoons in high school.  I had stumbled onto yiff at some point (I think Karabiner's pictures of Matt and Garurumon were some of my first exposure) and liked that quite well.  Recently one of my friends introduced me to the fandom and a year or so later, here I am.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 22, 2008)

Me? The root of it all is a single picture I saw years ago. It lead me to fall in love with dragons, which lead me to find out about furries a few years later, and I turned to like furries. About a month ago I found out the artist was a fur too.....It's a perfect circle. ><


----------



## wildrider (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I've always liked cartoons and games...Stuff like Robin Hood, Road Rovers, Crash Bandicoot, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, etc, etc, but that was just cause I thought stuff like that was fun and different.  

A big part of it was the art.  Sure I like porn, but with alot of the artists, it's a whole different style of art.  I love how people draw alot of their stuff.  Rabid, Gideon, Rackun, Wulfgar, and others just have that this style I love and find really enjoyable.  Stuff like Max Blackrabbit and Gideon were some of the first artists I came across that started me off looking for more art where I started getting into communities like Yiffstar.


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jul 23, 2008)

Is it okay if I say I have no clue Xp


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chevallier LaChance said:


> Is it okay if I say I have no clue Xp



No dam it! You must have an answer.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 24, 2008)

Then again,




Can't remember when I saw him before Crash Bandicoot and Spyro or after.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 24, 2008)

gaining knowlege about fursuits got me into knowing what the fandom was (i thought the term was for people who make and/or wear animal costumes at the time ....and i am sure lots of people think that is what a furry is....) but i have liked furry stuff all my life


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 24, 2008)

Accidentally stumbled on to agnph >.>


----------



## ricochet1234 (Jul 24, 2008)

blah


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 25, 2008)

I blame Starfox, Redwall, Robin Hood (in fact, Disney in general), Spyro, Crash, Daxter, the list goes on. But mostly Star Fox.

Found the fandom through a PC Gaming forum, oddly enough. I can just see someone like Jack Thomson going; "See? Games turn people into furries!!!!!"


----------



## Jet the Hork (Jul 26, 2008)

Ever since I was little I always used to have a big interest in animals. I used to draw animals all of the time rather than humans, and even when playing games with my friends I would always want to be the pet or some kind of animal. I'd even refuse to be a human a lot of the time. xP The main thing that got me interested in anthro characters, though, is the Sonic the Hedgehog series. I've been into the series ever since I was seven, but what finally got me drawing anthros and such was Sonic Adventure 2: Battle a few years later. I didn't exactly know what a "furry" was until last year though. xD;


----------



## Entropy (Jul 26, 2008)

One thing I can tell you for sure is that I have NOT "always been a furry". Had I never found furry, I would never have had any interest in it whatsoever.

I discovered furry through the porn actually, and then just investigated from there really and discovered there was a whole community and art style based around it. I never had much of an interest in animals as a child, unlike most of the folks around here it seems, but when I saw the fandom I thought the art was cool (and the porn was hot )

I have a very open mind you see, not so much an actual interest in animals although that did develop as a consequence of discovering furry a couple of years ago. There are tons of weird things that I like (like very obscure music genres and some odd literary and film tastes) which is probably why I took a liking to the furry fandom. I pick up interesting things, give them a look and see if they're worth looking into, no matter how obscure or weird they are. This is what happened with furry basically.

Although, having said that I never had an interest in anthropomorphic animals before (or much interest in real animals for that matter) I can say that I certainly do now!

Apart from liking the art and stuff I have occasionally tried to role-play. I'm not much good at it though. I like to play as animal characters in games now as well if I can, and quite often now I wonder about having animal traits/physical features, but in all seriousness I don't wish I was an animal. I think it would be kinda _cool_ to be an anthro, but I don't really _wish_ that I was one.

It's just a bit of fun for me really, not a belief or a lifestyle (at least not yet!). A quirky little interest to suit a mad character, if you will!


----------



## Loke (Jul 26, 2008)

Im not really sure what, if anything in particular, "got me into furries".  Thinking back on everything I was a furry long before I knew furries existed...I just figured I was weird.  Then a few years ago I stumbled on the whole furry thing and realized that yes, I am weird, but theres a whole group of weird people like me.


----------



## clockWorks11 (Apr 5, 2016)

This is an interesting story for me. My friend got into drawing anthros, although she never really identified as a furry. She drew me as a lizzard person and i instantly fell in love with anthros, so i did a bit more research mostly in google images and that's where i found lots of artwork i loved. I still remember to this day, the 3 tags that came up to most were "Fluke Furry Artist" so one day i decided to type into google these 3 words and lo and behold, all my favorite images poped up. I then tried to find this elusive Fluke creature until i finally found him on FA and i fell in love with his work. He got me into the furry fandom and i am forever in his debt for that. I then began to search for other artists i liked and just to name a few, my favorites are Fluke, Blotch (Screwbald), 2078(Koul Fardreamer), Wagnermutt, Vallhund, and Tsaiwolf. Btw, if you havnt yet, look up Fluke on FA. Amazing artist. i only wish he was more active. He hardly posts anything anymore.


----------



## Fotoh (Apr 5, 2016)

TBH it was my boyfriend, he's a furry and he asked if i would try, and i really liked it. Soo, yeah, basic story lol.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

Fursuit yiffing.
JkJk xD
Majira, largely.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2016)

Hmm... Perhaps my excessive drug use as a younger teen?

Maybe it was Satan


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Fursuit yiffing.
> JkJk xD
> Majira, largely.



Majira is pretty cute <3

I've always liked anthros and animals from pretty much every source already listed in this thread. I thought their designs were cool and how awesome it would be to be part animal. That was when I was young. The true catalyst that helped me realize I was a furry was... THE YIFF!!! I eventually realized I was drawn to the yiff for more than just the obvious reasons. I really like the characters, the anthros. Their designs and concepts and the variety. They're all so cute/hot/cool/etc. I did my research, learned more about the subculture and a couple of days later I ended up here. :3

Or maybe...


Ricky said:


> Maybe it was Satan


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 5, 2016)

easy, skyrim


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 5, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> easy, skyrim


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 5, 2016)

It was an objectively tame art book that I stumbled upon out of the blue:


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 7, 2016)

back in 2002 I stumbled into the art of Goldenwolf/Kyoht/DarkNatasha. I thought it was the coolest shit. I wanted in on that.

And here I am. Still.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 7, 2016)

Furries?
As in anthropomorphic animals?

Holy shit, ummm, old Disney movies, I guess.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 7, 2016)

Twas a big fan of Sonic growing up. 

Had a little OC named LANCe and I was watching Somco a lot. Became a god at making shitty sprite animations. (12 yrs)

2 years later ran into e621. 

Another year: into GamingFurever and Furaffinity.

Only started being active when I joined FAF (here)


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 8, 2016)

ALL OF THESE CUTIES
THEY DID THIS TO MEEE


----------



## Spazzlez (Apr 9, 2016)

The fact that my only friends during middle school was my dogs, and that middle school has so far been the worst years for me. No wonder I became a furry.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 9, 2016)

The accdintal discovery of the furry fandom and the word "Anthropomorphic" little less than a year ago while browsing deviantart for FNAF fan art. More on that in the other thread.


----------



## PizzaCat12 (Apr 10, 2016)

Elderscrolls khajiit and argonians did it for me


----------



## Nerine (Apr 11, 2016)

The comic twokinds


----------



## Glor666 (Apr 11, 2016)

My girlfriend. We were roleplaying some post apo stuff on a blog few years ago and started to talk about how we created our characters. She told us that her character is from old role play bout animals morphing into humans and bang. Hunter x fox ship is sailing.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 11, 2016)

Games and friends.  I found some nice people who were In to the fandom.  And so many fantasy games with beast races!


----------



## Jazz Panther (Apr 11, 2016)

A strange combination of Madagascar, Krypto the Superdog, puberty, and accidentally watching "Smokey & The Bandit III". Oh yeah, and darkduck64's fursona, Janice the Border Collie, which was (in a roundabout way) how I discovered FurAffinity.


----------



## MakTheFurry (Apr 11, 2016)

Documentaries of furries


----------



## Steven Vos (Apr 13, 2016)

From playing secondlife


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Apr 13, 2016)

Mistakenly looking at transformation art and uh, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## bludead (Apr 14, 2016)

To be honest i got into it because of... cringe compilations!!
A lot of them were just people messing around in awesome fursuits, which i didn't find cringy at all 

So... after watching thme for a while i got really interested.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 14, 2016)

bludead said:


> To be honest i got into it because of... cringe compilations!!
> A lot of them were just people messing around in awesome fursuits, which i didn't find cringy at all
> 
> So... after watching thme for a while i got really interested.



We hace fun and therefore someones day is ruined. Laws of nature


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 15, 2016)

Primarily SWAT Kats, The Rescuers, and The Great Mouse Detective as a child. Later I discovered the Lackadaisy Cats webcomic but never admitted to myself that I was a furry fully till about a year or so ago.


----------



## xokux (Apr 15, 2016)

originally it was this game called Toontown, where I played as a toon and was in a clan called Fireball Clan(i think you guys would LOVE toontown because it has animals for the toons that you play) and in fireball clan, we had a lot of clan art where we drew our toons and they looked just like furries kinda in a sense. so when i joined midnight clan 2 years ago and did my first ever rp, i shaped my character as a furry practically because i thought about toontown - and i didnt even know that he could be labeled as a cat furry! <3 LOL


----------



## lupus-lup (Apr 15, 2016)

I've never thought about it in some serious way, but when I was a young teenager I've searched a lot of images on google of Sonic and other toons and then I was redirected onto Deviantart page where I saw anthros for the first time. I liked the concept of animal with human bodies but back then I didn't know that it calls furry or anthropomorphic art.  That's how I was introduced into furry art, a few years later I've discovered NSFW arts of anthros and I liked it a lot.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 15, 2016)

A few months ago, I thought I was a furry, but then I realized that I just think non-human fictional races are cool in general. I stick around because the people here are nice.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 15, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> A few months ago, I thought I was a furry, but then I realized that I just think non-human fictional races are cool in general. I stick around because the people here are nice.



Get that Interloper D:<        just kidding


----------



## Jaegeralus (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't really classify myself as a furry, I only make up for a quarter percentage.

Mainly it's the artwork, I admire the detail and imagination that is poured into the style that projects wonderful imagery of a furry drawing.


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 16, 2016)

I've had a great interest in anthropomorphic animals ever since I was a young child. I remember seeing shows like Redwall and Between the Lions on PBS Kids. I didn't really understand Redwall since I was so young, but I liked Martin the Warrior. Lionel was my favorite character on BtL (had no idea that he was only seven, though; His voice was too deep for a seven-year-old. XD ). 
I also have a love for animals; they're just so interesting to learn about and many of them are so cute! 

I didn't confirm myself as a furry until just a few months ago when I stopped looking at the negative side of the fandom and realized that I'm a lot like you guys (as the general definition of a furry- Admiring anthropomorphic animals in artistic ways).


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm older than video games, RPGs and all but vacuum tube computers. I have had dreams of being something other than human for decades. Flying is a recurring part of those dreams, as well as glimpses of my own body at times. Unfortunately I have not once caught my reflection in my dreams, so I don't know what my face looks like.

I have only recently discovered the resources available to folks like me, such as this site. The information age makes finding others much easier; at least to correspond with. It's still hard to meet others face-to face this way, but at least it opens up the possibility of meeting.

To those who grew up with the a keyboard in your hands, just remember that the world beyond the screen is worth visiting now and then; even in the body you find yourself in.


----------



## Wax (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't really see it as 'oh shit I'm a furry' but rather doing research, signing up to websites and stuff and thinking 'yeah! I belong here, with these people.' You _choose _to identify as a furry, let's be honest.

But for me it was just how awesome the anthro cartoon characters were when I was younger. I loved the Ninja Turtles a lot, and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## Filter (Apr 17, 2016)

I've always liked animals and characters with animal traits, so I was basically a furry long before I heard of the fandom.



TidesofFate said:


> A few months ago, I thought I was a furry, but then I realized that I just think non-human fictional races are cool in general. I stick around because the people here are nice.



Being a furry doesn't mean one can't like other things. I'm a fan of science fiction and fantasy in general, with furries being a subset of that, yet I still consider myself a furry.


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not saying that. It's just that, I don't fit anything else in the category. Even then, I am not that big a fan of anthropomorphic people as opposed to something which is completely alien.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 19, 2016)

Okay, I honestly don't know what got me into it. I grew up liking anime and pokemon, lurked around the internet and saw a bunch or artwork and communities I thought would be cool to be a part of, and then I started liking anthro art. I didn't consider going to furmeets because I never knew about them until my early college years. I went to one and it was a great decision. Ever since then I have considered myself a member of the fandom, although I don't really like the furry label very much.



Jaegeralus said:


> I don't really classify myself as a furry, I only make up for a quarter percentage.
> 
> Mainly it's the artwork, I admire the detail and imagination that is poured into the style that projects wonderful imagery of a furry drawing.



Same here ^^. I can't afford the furry label. Too many negative connotations.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I'm not saying that. It's just that, I don't fit anything else in the category. Even then, I am not that big a fan of anthropomorphic people as opposed to something which is completely alien.


You wanna get freaky with Cthulhu? :J


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You wanna get freaky with Cthulhu? :J


Nah.   I'm asexual.


----------



## Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. (Apr 20, 2016)

I've always loved animal characters. Growing up, most of my favorite shows had animal characters. I watched old cartoons too, like Looney Tunes, Tom and Jerry, Scooby Doo, and more (thank you, Boomerang), which I think added onto it. My favorite movies were Balto, Stuart Little, and Ratatouille. And I never outgrew them. When I'd draw as a kid, be it for fun or for school stuff, I'd draw animals, oftentimes anthro animals (this actually got me in trouble during a group project in elementary school once because a boy I had to work with got mad at me for drawing a dog instead of a person XD). When I first started playing video games, I played things like Spyro the Dragon and the Ratatouille game (which, looking back on it, wasn't a very good game ). I continued drawing animals. I continued watching shows and movies with animal characters. It wasn't until I got to middle school that I learned what a furry was. And at first, I thought it was just perverts. So I hated it. But as I looked more into it, I thought "oh, that seems cool, I'm kinda like that", and I even made a fursona (which is much different than my current one). But I never showed my drawings to anyone out of fear I'd get made fun of, or my parents would get mad. And it was around that time my cousin showed me an old game series that I grew to really enjoy myself: Sly Cooper. That was what really made me think "okay, I'm probably a furry"
It wasn't until a couple years later I decided to become a furry, however.
So, basically, I never outgrew my love for anthropomorphic animal characters, I love drawing them, and I want a fursuit. So, I'm a furry.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I'm not saying that. It's just that, I don't fit anything else in the category. Even then, I am not that big a fan of anthropomorphic people as opposed to something which is completely alien.



I understand. If I'm using the terminology correctly; my fursona is not only furless, but is also not anthromorphic.

No suit for you!


----------



## TidesofFate (Apr 20, 2016)

My life is ruined. I have no suit.


----------



## PrismaKitty (Apr 20, 2016)

I have always had a deep love for animals. I really liked The Lion King and I used to really be into Sonic when I was younger. When I look back, I think that's where the interest originated. I never thought I could be involved in the furry fandom until I just joined last month.


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 20, 2016)

I've always loved animals, since my family had the sweetest dog ever! My favorite Disney movies will always be the ones with animals, including Lion King and Robin Hood. Sonic was also a game franchise I loved. I found out about the fandom, and grew to love it! Ever since then, I've been a fur, and I'll never forget any of my experiences with this fandom.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

A darknekogami picture of Lucario getting nailed. I saw that when I was a kid (12).


----------



## Scar_Travis (Apr 23, 2016)

Aside from all the anthro TV shows and movies that we all have seen and love, what specifically got me into the idea of "Wow this would be such a cool world to live in!" is watching Robin Hood as a kid and playing all the Sly Cooper games


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

An ex boyfriend of mine from high school corrupted me.


----------



## Scar_Travis (Apr 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> An ex boyfriend of mine from high school corrupted me.


Beautiful corruption lol


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Id say the first time I said to myself was watching Batman Beyond the episode with the splicers and I was like "man it would be so cool to be able to become an animal" and that's about it, haha


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf said:


> Id say the first time I said to myself was watching Batman Beyond the episode with the splicers and I was like "man it would be so cool to be able to become an animal" and that's about it, haha


Holy shit
For a while, I always wanted to be a snake person
Guess I wound up going a different way


----------



## Jaxs_The_Warrior_Wolf (Apr 24, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Holy shit
> For a while, I always wanted to be a snake person
> Guess I wound up going a different way




that is indeed a different way from a Fox haha


----------



## MuddyTheCat (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd say I got into the whole anthro thing officially when I was ten, but when I was eight, I loved the whole furry thing, and humanized animals living lives like humans. I then learned about the furry fandom, and I was already a little weirdo, so I thought... why not?! But for the longest time, I thought my family hated furries. Surprising now how some of my family members are extremely supportive.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 24, 2016)

I googled "animal person"  and "anthro people" and fapped.

then "furries" became a much easier search  :V


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 24, 2016)

Sadly the cringe comps


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Sadly the cringe comps


Those are the best, aren't they?


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 24, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Those are the best, aren't they?


Jesus Christ wtf happened to humanity


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 24, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Jesus Christ wtf happened to humanity


Evolution, baby. XD


----------



## Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. (Apr 24, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> Sadly the cringe comps



Anyone ever notice that most furry cringe comps aren't very cringey at all?
I guess that fursuit = cringe or something.
Not saying there aren't cringey furries in cringe comps, though. I've seen a few. But I've also seen Zabu the sergal, Telephone Ring Ring, Majira Strawberry, and Al CaBone in cringe comps, so it's kinda hard to call them "cringe" tbh ._.


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. said:


> Anyone ever notice that most furry cringe comps aren't very cringey at all?
> I guess that fursuit = cringe or something.
> Not saying there aren't cringey furries in cringe comps, though. I've seen a few. But I've also seen Zabu the sergal, Telephone Ring Ring, Majira Strawberry, and Al CaBone in cringe comps, so it's kinda hard to call them "cringe" tbh ._.


That's very true, I've watched a few just for the content


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 24, 2016)

Best cringe comp


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

existence calling upon my joining of the furry fandom


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> That's very true, I've watched a few just for the content






that dancing at the start is me any day


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> that dancing at the start is me any day


Wait a second... was that a wedding at 6 minutes!?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2016)

Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. said:


> But I've also seen Zabu the sergal, Telephone Ring Ring, Majira Strawberry, and Al CaBone in cringe comps, so it's kinda hard to call them "cringe" tbh ._.



_*Those names *make me cringe_...


----------



## Baremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I wanted to join the furry fandom to find more LGBT themed comics. It all started from something simple for me.

I was reading comic books (New 52 Green Lantern Alan Scott). Then I wanted more LGBT themes and struggles so it went like this:

DC Comic Books > Marvel Comic Books/Graphic Novels > Independent Comic Books > Short Stories > SmackJeeves Comics > Furry Comics > Furry Art

The comic that really got me interested in furries was Furpiled by LeoMagna and then Circles by K-9.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 25, 2016)

There is lots of unfamiliar terminology for me here. Cringe comps, please define.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 25, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> There is lots of unfamiliar terminology for me here. Cringe comps, please define.


A compilation video depicting things that tend to make people uneasy in some fashion, normally by being extremely awkward.
At least, that's the best definition I can come up with.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds logical at least. Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 25, 2016)

Baremen said:


> I wanted to join the furry fandom to find more LGBT themed comics. It all started from something simple for me.
> 
> I was reading comic books (New 52 Green Lantern Alan Scott). Then I wanted more LGBT themes and struggles so it went like this:
> 
> ...


Like same tho X3


----------



## RinnSoucy (Apr 27, 2016)

The shamelessness in porn.


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 27, 2016)

Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. said:


> Anyone ever notice that most furry cringe comps aren't very cringey at all?
> I guess that fursuit = cringe or something.
> Not saying there aren't cringey furries in cringe comps, though. I've seen a few. But I've also seen Zabu the sergal, Telephone Ring Ring, Majira Strawberry, and Al CaBone in cringe comps, so it's kinda hard to call them "cringe" tbh ._.



True that. More cringe videos have made me laugh than actually "cringe."


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 28, 2016)

Dunno, I've always thought anthro characters were cool and made a handful of alien species resembling animals on Earth long before I knew there even was such a thing as the Furry Fandom.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 1, 2016)

Somebody having a TwoKinds avatar.


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

disney.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 1, 2016)

i saw this documentary on tv one summer and it was about a guy who was a furry and had a fursuit. i was like 'wtf is this' and i looked it up and yeah.


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

Well, I grew up in the 80s and 90s, and back then, it was common for children media to involve furries. So it always felt a bit normal to me.

Then, I got deeper in the Internet in the 2000s and discovered an exciting new community that, despite its "reputation", had a strong attraction to me, expressing what many love and need deep inside.

It's only now that I am embracing this part of me, with others.


----------



## Tiger Socks (May 1, 2016)

I honestly didn't join the community until 2 weeks ago XD I avoided it because I was afraid if I were a furry a lot of people would hate me. But I'm 18 now so I don't give a shit lol.
I always knew I was furry and tbh I had a fursona when I was 6 I just didn't know it was a fursona I just thought of it as being "me as an animal"
I had oc's for teenage mutant ninja turtles, sonic (it was dark times ok) and scooby doo but I honestly didnt know about furries until 2012 where a friend of mine by accidently sent me yiff ._. 
I was 14 and was sheltered most my life so when I saw it my brain just exploded


----------



## Tiger Socks (May 1, 2016)

Yooooo and warrior cats!  I had an oc with a couple of my friends and we would roleplay them in the school yard xD


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

Funny thing, it's also Sonic's fanbase's reputation that made me want to check it out further... and I discovered great fanartists!


----------



## Tiger Socks (May 1, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> Funny thing, it's also Sonic's fanbase's reputation that made me want to check it out further... and I discovered great fanartists!


the first sonic art I saw was a realistic painting of sonic and it was adorable XD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

Porn at a young age

Still mostly the porn now but I can appreciate stuff like Redwall


----------



## AlphaGaming (May 3, 2016)

Blame Disney, blame Disney for EVERYTHING
That and the khajiits from the elder scrolls XD
And my wonderful, wonderful, late dog

There was also a time when someone drew me as a wolf and I was like "woah, this is a pretty shitty drawing" and was yet attracted to the drawing because it was me but not me. I'm guessing what it feels like for some people to have a fursona?

_That last bit was a HUGE mouthful, jeez_


----------



## SeereReprobus (May 3, 2016)

Pokemon! Especially my favorite game Pokemon Mystery Dungeon, which is great game with an awesome storyline and fun characters--but considering that you play as a Pokemon in a talking Pokemon-exclusive world, it's pretty furry. (Also, I've loved talking animal Disney movies ever since I was a baby!)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 3, 2016)

Did I ever tell you about the time I was bent over a table and fondled by a man in an animal costume?

The moral of the story is: that's how I became a furry...


----------



## Osrik (May 3, 2016)

I think it was my interest in mythical creatures that first exposed me to furry artwork probably while I was in middle school. I had previously not had much exposure to anthropomorphic animals in media, and found the mixing of human and animal very interesting, as I had in the mythical creatures before, and so I started drawing some rather bad anthro art and following various artists.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2016)

AlphaGaming said:


> Blame Disney, blame Disney for EVERYTHING



... and this :v

Honestly, I was into the stuff long before I ever found furry art on the'net.

I still think it's funny to attribute it to that x3


----------



## Takoto (May 5, 2016)

Well, I've always been super interested in anthros and animals back when I was a kid- when I was about 11/12, my best friend in school introduced me to the "furry fandom" and fA in particular, and I got sucked way in, and have been a furry for the last... 10 years ahah. 

I played a lot of animal and creature based video games as a child; Pokémon, Spyro, Crash, Digimon, etc and watched a lot of animal-based shows and movies, so I don't think that helped matters.


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2016)

YOU YOU PIECE OF RÍÐA


----------



## PINK! (May 5, 2016)

I pretended to be a dog a lot when I was a kid, and then a few years ago I stumbled across IMVU and made an animal "anthro" character on there. Then, three years ago, I figured out just what a furry was and got involved with the community.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 5, 2016)

I never felt I was "human". As far back as I can remember I always felt I was born in the body of the wrong species. I was never sure which species I was "supposed" to be, just not human.


----------



## Mora The Epic (May 7, 2016)

Video games and Followed by the Lagendry the one and only alph and omega movie lol


----------



## rhansen23 (May 7, 2016)

I was on night watch with a friend on the ship for 12 hours. he got really excited telling a story and he knocked over a notebook onto the floor. A pile of fury porn came out and after a moment of shocked confusion, I was introduced to the furry fandom. Hooray for happy accidents


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2016)

Cross-posting from another thread:



ChapterAquila92 said:


> Warhammer Fantasy's Lizardmen, about a decade ago. Several Google searches and a fascination for the biblical Leviathan later, I somehow managed to stumble onto TransFur and FurAffinity as a teenaged lurker.


----------



## Matcha (May 21, 2016)

To be honest, I've always kinda been there. I related more to animals, even when I was very young, and drew them as much as I could. Before I even knew what a fursona was, I had an animal character to represent myself. I think I was only like, five? It was a grey wolf with white spots around the eyes and a white belly, rofl. When I was about 12, I found out about "fursonas" and realized that I had already had several over the years. At 14, I attended my first furmeet, and it took off from there. I'm 23 now, so I guess I've been in the fandom pretty much forever, but consciously since I was 14. Nearly a decade, woohoo!


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Started with the Redwall series. That led me to some online fan communities and the works of one particular artist that I absolutely fell in love with. Her art inspired me so much I started drawing on my own and never really stopped since. Later I joined Furcadia, which is a whole other realm of fun and drama.

Fell out of the fandom after a while because life happened and I needed to do other things for a bit. Life is still happening, but I'm starting to reconnect with the old inspirations again. Still love creating furry artwork and characters after all this time.


----------



## mcdoga (May 21, 2016)

I discovered my Girl was a furry
It seemed neat


----------



## MaliaXO (May 22, 2016)

I was a child wishing I had the body of a wolf or a fox, now I am 24 and guess what! I am one!


----------



## Fival (May 22, 2016)

I grew up in an environment heavily populated with animals and was always much more interested in them than people, not to mention media like warrior cats, redwall, watership down etc. but I always associated more with animals and never really fit in very well with other humans socially. Humans are selfish and constantly let you down, break commitments, leave you in the dirt, but a dog, a cat, a rat, an animal you have befriended will listen, will be there for you, will show they care and not get caught up in the little things, theres not so much drama as there is just being okay

not to mention animals are so much more unique and interesting in appearance and ability than squishy flesh people


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 22, 2016)

As far as the whole anthropomorphic animal thing goes, basically cartoons and mythology. Disney, Looney Toons, Tex Avery, all that good stuff a lot of kids grew up on.

As far as furry _culture_ is concerned, eh... Always been darting around the edges of that.


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

I've just always loved anthro characters. Then one day my sister was like, "be careful, or people will think you're a furry." And I was like, "what's a furry?" 

Then years later I met furry friends and discovered that the fandom was pretty cool. So I became an official member of the furry world!


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 9, 2016)

For me, it probably stemmed from my fascination with wildlife, and all creatures in general, whether alive, extinct, or non-existent.


----------



## Souva (Jun 9, 2016)

Not gonna lie, I found out about furries on a My Strange Addiction episode with that horrid looking pink and white fursuit. I was absolutely fascinated, lol.

However, since I was itty bitty I loved to draw and write about fantastical animals, and it's great to be in a massive community with the same hobby.


----------



## Amity (Jun 13, 2016)

I loved pretty much everything sci-fi/fantasy growing up including mythical creatures like werewolves. I think it was Goldenwolf's art I stumbled upon and somehow got linked from there to other furry galleries, or saw some more typical furry characters on her site.

The first "furry" thing I ever saw whether or not I knew about the fandom was probably The Lion King. I loved everything down to those themed Hershey's bars.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 14, 2016)

Well ever since I was a little kid I related more with animals than I did with humans.  Kids used to make fun of me in elementary by barking/meowing at me and asking if I thought I was a cat or a dog.  It was never just one or the other xD But I wouldn't really call that being a 'Furry' because I was more keen towards feral animals than I was Anthromorphic.

Also when I was really little I would actually try and eat cat food and dog food, eat news papers, tie myself up and play out senerios where I was being bad and had to be tied up outside to repent.  I'm a little ashamed to say I used to even chew on dog bones xD Was REALLY out there x.o I don't and wouldn't do all that now, though.  

My first real introduction to Furry's was through Furcadia.  I liked RPG's and wanted to find a free RPG to play on my computer.  This was way back in 2002, when I was 16.  Furcadia was the highest rated mmorpg at the time, believe it or not xD, mainly because it was the best you could play with dial-up, which a majority of people had.  It'd take an hour almost just to watch something on YouTube, it was that bad, so people had to find amusement somewhere on the Internet.  I got to say I miss those days cause people were WAY more interactive with one another than they are now.  WAY!
Still yet I was more partial to the feral dreams than the Furry ones.  
Furcadia was probably the reason why a lot from my generation to get into the fandom xD

I didn't actually become a little more interested in the actual fandom until last year xD Liking the Anthro's a bit more.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jun 14, 2016)

*shrugs* it just sort of happens.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 14, 2016)

Zoophilia


----------



## Storok (Jun 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Zoophilia


Ok ok this goes to far we need animal protective services!


----------



## Somnium (Jun 14, 2016)

Storok said:


> Ok ok this goes to far we need animal protective services!



NO! You're not taking away my beautiful loving dogs and cutting their balls off, you sick sadist!


----------



## Storok (Jun 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> NO! You're not taking away my beautiful loving dogs and cutting their balls off, you sick sadist!


It's to late the balls are off... But not the dogs' more yours but maybe you can sew them back on


----------



## Somnium (Jun 14, 2016)

Storok said:


> It's to late the balls are off... But not the dogs' more yours but maybe you can sew them back on



hey go back to the gym and leave my family alone


----------



## Storok (Jun 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> hey go back to the gym and leave my family alone


I feel offended and this in combination with my crippling depression will make me commit suicide one day :V


----------



## Somnium (Jun 14, 2016)

Storok said:


> I feel offended and this in combination with my crippling depression will make me commit suicide one day :V



Strangely enough when I feel down I do surprisingly well in the gym. Anyway idk maybe get a dog lover


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 14, 2016)

I should note when I say I was more keen on feral, I do not mean sexually xD Hell naw!  Wanting to be a feral does not mean one wants to be fucked by one.


----------

